# German words in English (once again!)



## Whodunit

To our English speakers.

What do you think about this table?

Click

Have you already heard such words in _any_ English context, no matter which one, until you started to learn German?


----------



## alc112

Daniel,
In Spanish we use to use Kaputt. In a TV program where kids call to play a game with a character called Hugo. This character says "Este juego está kaputt" when the kids lose the game.
I know you're talking about English and German. I thought you, maybe, would also like to know about Spanish.


----------



## Cath.S.

Yes, quite a few of them in fact, some of them I know from English, some of them are also used in French like Doppelgänger that you can read in some psychology or literary criticism texts.
I'd started compiling a list, but the task soon turned into a gigantic   pain in the neck.
Here's the beginning :


> to abseil - Angst - autobahn - bauhaus - to bedeck - beergarden - Blitzkrieg - bratwurst - dachshund - diesel - delicatessen - diktat - dobermann - dollar - Doppelgänger -


----------



## panjandrum

Hey - that's a very long list.
That's a very big ask 

But yes, many of these words would be easily understood by most intelligent BE-speakers - even if they have no knowledge of German language. I can't give you detail, but now that I have looked through the list I would say that something between 35-50% would be familiar, and indeed used, in English.

If you are really keen, make a list of the words, not a table, and some enthusiasts might return you a list of the words they consider familiar.


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Daniel,
> In Spanish we use to use Kaputt. In a TV program where kids call to play a game with a character called Hugo. This character says "Este juego está kaputt" when the kids lose the game.
> I know you're talking about English and German. I thought you, maybe, would also like to know about Spanish.



What about this list? You should add "kaputt" there.    BTW, isn't that an English word, too?   



			
				panjandrum said:
			
		

> Hey - that's a very long list.
> That's a very big ask



That's what I like.    I'd like to you write down (better: copy) all the words you wouldn't understand in English here.

Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## panjandrum

No thanks.
For me to do what you have asked would be really difficult, time-consuming and *boring.*
If you want help with this, make a simple list of the words you are interested in. I would be willing to edit a simple list to show what is easily understood by the "normal" BE-speaker (in my opinion).

Adding:  There are _*hundreds*_ of words in that list!


----------



## Whodunit

panjandrum said:
			
		

> No thanks.
> For me to do what you have asked would be really difficult, time-consuming and *boring.*
> If you want help with this, make a simple list of the words you are interested in.  I would be willing to edit a simple list to show what is easily understood by the "normal" BE-speaker (in my opinion).



Okay, I'll PM you some days later.   

I totally understand that it would be totally boring, that's why I don't want you to do that, by no means!


----------



## panjandrum

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll PM you some days later.
> 
> I totally understand that it would be totally boring, that's why I don't want you to do that, by no means!


AHA - good answer whodunit   I was surprised at the number of words on that list that seem to me to be commonly understood.  If you can make it easy, I would be happy to help.


----------



## Whodunit

panjandrum said:
			
		

> AHA - good answer whodunit   I was surprised at the number of words on that list that seem to me to be commonly understood.  If you can make it easy, I would be happy to help.



I've already started a list of such words before, but my list only consisted of 40 words.


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> What about this list? You should add "kaputt" there.  BTW, isn't that an English word, too?
> Thanks for all your responses.


.

I have never listened that words used in Spanish
I tried to add kaputt but I couldn't
I clicked on the 3 buttons (I don't know thew tranlation of them) without results


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I have never listened that words used in Spanish
> I tried to add kaputt but I couldn't
> I clicked on the 3 buttons (I don't know thew tranlation of them) without results



Here you go


----------



## sohc4

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Here you go


Klasse Link!  Von den Germanismen im Englischen habe ich schon einige in den USA gehört:

achtung
Angst
autobahn 
bauhaus (Architektur)
beergarden
Blitzkrieg
bratwurst
dachshund 
diesel
Doppelgängerdummkopf 
Dunkelecht
Ersatzfahrvergnugen
Festflugelhorn
frankfurter 
fraulein
frolicking
fuhrer
gasthaus
gemutlichkeit
gestalt
gesundheit (als Ausspruch, nachdem jemand geniest hat)
glockenspiel
Gummibear
hangglider 
Hinterland
jawohl
kaput
Katzenjammer
Kindergarden
kirschwasser 
Kitschkraut
lager (Biersorte)
lederhosen
leitmotiv 
lumpenproletariat
mishmash
nazi
oktoberfest
pinscher 
pilsner
poltergeist
rucksack
sauerkraut
Schadenfreude
schlepp
schnaps 
schnautzer (Hunderasse)
schnitzel
schweinehund
spritzer
Strafe
über-
Verboten
Volkswagen
Vorsprung durch Technik
waldsterben
waltz
wanderlust
wirtschaftswunder
to yodel
Zeitgeist
zeppelin

Hoppla - ist ja doch ganz schön lang geworden!

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

Trotzdem, da bleiben mir noch Fragen offen:



			
				sohc4 said:
			
		

> achtung
> Angst
> autobahn
> bauhaus (Architektur)
> beergarden
> Blitzkrieg
> bratwurst
> dachshund Was ist das denn für einer?
> diesel
> Doppelgängerdummkopf Na, auf die Aussprache bin ich aber gespannt!
> Dunkelecht Ist das ein Adjektiv?
> Ersatzfahrvergnugen
> Festflugelhorn Und was soll das sein?
> frankfurter Die Wurst?
> fraulein
> frolicking
> fuhrer
> gasthaus
> gemutlichkeit
> gestalt
> gesundheit (als Ausspruch, nachdem jemand geniest hat)
> glockenspiel
> Gummibear
> hangglider
> Hinterland
> jawohl
> kaput
> Katzenjammer In Idiomen wie "That's a real Katzenjammer"???
> Kindergarden
> kirschwasser Ist das ein Getränk?
> Kitschkraut Klingt lecker!!!
> lager (Biersorte)
> lederhosen
> leitmotiv
> lumpenproletariat Echt? Das ist noch "unpronounceable" für mich in Englisch
> mishmash
> nazi
> oktoberfest
> pinscher
> pilsner Das ist Tschechisch! --- Eher nicht, im Tschechischen gibt's nämlich gar kein "Pivo Plzeň"
> poltergeist
> rucksack
> sauerkraut
> Schadenfreude
> schlepp Was bedeutet das hier?
> schnaps
> schnautzer (Hunderasse)
> schnitzel
> schweinehund Als Schimpfwort?
> spritzer
> Strafe
> über-
> Verboten
> Volkswagen
> Vorsprung durch Technik Amerikaner gucken unsere Werbung?
> waldsterben
> waltz
> wanderlust Ich finde ja persönlich die amerikanische Aussprache "wonderlast" so schön.
> wirtschaftswunder
> to yodel
> Zeitgeist
> zeppelin


----------



## Jana337

> pilsner Das ist Tschechisch! --- Eher nicht, im Tschechischen gibt's nämlich gar kein "Pivo Plzeň"


Was soll das? 

Jana


----------



## sohc4

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Trotzdem, da bleiben mir noch Fragen offen:



_dachshund Was ist das denn für einer? Ein Dackel 

Bei den folgenden sind mir einige Zeilenumbrüche beim Kopieren abhanden gekommen:

Doppelgänger - irgendwo bei Startrek: "I never knew I had a Dopplegänger"
dummkopf 
Dunkel - Biersorte
echt
Ersatz
fahrvergnugen - BMW-Werbung (oder war das VW?)
Fest
flugelhorn 
frankfurter Die Wurst? - Ja
 Katzenjammer In Idiomen wie "That's a real Katzenjammer"??? 
kirschwasser Ist das ein Getränk? - Ja, ein "Schnapps"

Und wieder fehlt ein Umbruch:
 Kitsch
kraut Klingt lecker!!!

lumpenproletariat Echt? Das ist noch "unpronounceable" für mich in Englisch - Ja, aus den Werken vom ollen Kalle Marx

pilsner Das ist Tschechisch! --- Eher nicht, im Tschechischen gibt's nämlich gar kein "Pivo Plzeň" 

schlepp Was bedeutet das hier? - Ein Verb: to schlepp/shlepp - I had to shlepp my stuff from the car.

schweinehund Als Schimpfwort?  Ja, deshalb: 

Vorsprung durch Technik Amerikaner gucken unsere Werbung? - Ja, weil sie auch im US-Fernsehen ausgestrahlt wird. Nach dem Erfolg von "Fahrvergnugen" ist die Werbung mir Germanismen mutiger geworden 

wanderlust Ich finde ja persönlich die amerikanische Aussprache "wonderlast" so schön. - Ja, das stimmt 
_

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

Danke Axl für die Erklärungen.   "Wanderlust" was a song from R.E.M. I have it on my computer.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Was soll das?
> 
> Jana



Laut Google-Bildersuche erscheint immer nur "Pilsner-Urquell" als Bier-Aufschrift auf Gläsern, wenn ich "pivo Plzeň".*

*Wie spricht man eigentlich ň aus? nj oder ng?


----------



## sohc4

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Danke Axl für die Erklärungen.   "Wanderlust" was a song from R.E.M. I have it on my computer.


Und "Achtung, Baby" ist ein Album von U2  (das ich nicht auf dem PC habe )

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Und "Achtung, Baby" ist ein Album von U2  (das ich nicht auf dem PC habe )
> 
> Axl



Nie gehört!    Blöderweise kann ich U2 zeitlich nie einordnen, wenn jemand davon spricht.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Laut Google-Bildersuche erscheint immer nur "Pilsner-Urquell" als Bier-Aufschrift auf Gläsern, wenn ich "pivo Plzeň".*


Pilsner-Urquell ist eine weltbekannte Marke, deswegen. Umgangssprachlich sagt man in der Kneipe: "Jednu Plzeň prosím." Pivo Plzeň klingt irgendwie zu gehoben und unpassend. Wenn schon, dann sagt man es mit einem Adjektiv: Plzeňské pivo.



> *Wie spricht man eigentlich ň aus? nj oder ng?


Wie in "el ni*ñ*o" oder "Bolo*gn*a" oder "Avi*gn*on".

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Pilsner-Urquell ist eine weltbekannte Marke, deswegen. Umgangssprachlich sagt man in der Kneipe: "Jednu Plzeň prosím." Pivo Plzeň klingt irgendwie zu gehoben und unpassend. Wenn schon, dann sagt man es mit einem Adjektiv: Plzeňské pivo.



Heißt das etwa "Ich hätte/Ich möchte (gern) ein Pilsner, bitte!"???



> Wie in "el ni*ñ*o" oder "Bolo*gn*a" oder "Avi*gn*on".



Bleib doch bei deutschen oder eingedeutschten Wörtern:

Champagner, Manja (Name), Sonja etc. etc.

Das Wort "Plzeň" wird ja dadurch noch unaussprechlicher.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Heißt das etwa "Ich hätte/Ich möchte (gern) ein Pilsner, bitte!"???


Nur "ein Pilsner, bitte".


> Bleib doch bei deutschen oder eingedeutschten Wörtern:
> 
> Champagner, Manja (Name), Sonja etc. etc.


Champagner vielleicht, aber Sonja verspricht man in Deutschland mit "n + j", nicht mit unserem "ň".

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Nur "ein Pilsner, bitte".



  Seit wann* heißt denn "jednu" "ein"? Ich dachte, es gäbe keine Artikel im Tschechischen.   



> Champagner vielleicht, aber Sonja verspricht man in Deutschland mit "n + j", nicht mit unserem "ň".



Dann sprich bitte "Sonja" auf die feine französische Art aus!

* "seit wann" zählen wir als Idiom, weil es sich eigentlich auf einen früheren Zeitpunkt bezieht, aber idiomatisch gerne für "warum denn das in aller Welt" verwendet wird.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Seit wann* heißt denn "jednu" "ein"? Ich dachte, es gäbe keine Artikel im Tschechischen.


Doch, es gibt sie. Sowohl unbestimmte (nějaký), als auch bestimmte (ten). Aber man benutzt sie nur dort, wo sie wirklich gebraucht werden (und nicht überall, wie in einigen sonst wunderbaren Sprachen ).
Hier jedoch dient "jeden" als ein Zahlwort, nicht als ein Artikel.
Zu viele Artikel sehen in der Sprache nicht schön aus - einfach Füllwörter. Sie zeugen von schlechten rhetorischen Fähigkeiten des Sprechers, bzw. von seiner Unsicherheit. Allgemein sollten sie vermieden werden.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Doch, es gibt sie. Sowohl unbestimmte (nějaký), als auch bestimmte (ten). Aber man benutzt sie nur dort, wo sie wirklich gebraucht werden (und nicht überall, wie in einigen sonst wunderbaren Sprachen ).
> Hier jedoch dient "jeden" als ein Zahlwort, nicht als ein Artikel.
> Zu viele Artikel sehen in der Sprache nicht schön aus - einfach Füllwörter. Sie zeugen von schlechten rhetorischen Fähigkeiten des Sprechers, bzw. von seiner Unsicherheit. Allgemein sollten sie vermieden werden.
> 
> Jana



Was glaubst du, wie weit würde ich wohl mit meinem    Ameisenwissen an Tschechisch in Prag kommen?`


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Was glaubst du, wie weit würde ich wohl mit meinem    Ameisenwissen an Tschechisch in Prag kommen?`


Ziemlich weit. Es gibt informative Schilder für Touristen. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ziemlich weit. Es gibt informative Schilder für Touristen.
> 
> Jana



Stimmt, anders wäre ich in Italianen auch nicht zurechtgekommen. Die Vokabeln, die man gerade mal braucht, stehen ja schon an der nächsten "gelateria".


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> To our English speakers.
> 
> What do you think about this table?
> 
> Click
> 
> Have you already heard such words in _any_ English context, no matter which one, until you started to learn German?


I think I would never recognize most of these words without knowledge of German. Exceptions, through "i":


> aha: Then you have this 'aha'-moment. (Newsweek 8. Mai 1995, Seite 47)
> alpenglow (=Alpenglühen, siehe alpenglow)
> alphorn (auch alpenhorn)
> Angst
> to bedeck, to clothe with finery
> beerkeller
> beergarden
> berg
> Blitzkrieg: (auch unmilitärisch)
> bratwurst
> dachshund (für Dackel)
> diesel
> delicatessen
> dobermann (in den USA mit einem "n" buchstabiert)
> dollar (von Taler)
> Doppelgänger: doppelkopf (Kartenspiel)
> drang
> Dreck:
> edelweiss (from the "Sound of Music")
> Ersatz
> [Bearbeiten]F
> fahrvergnugen (misspelling, used in a dumb Volkswagen add some time ago)
> feinschmecker
> Fest
> flak
> frankfurter (auch frankfurt oder frank)
> frau
> fraulein
> frolicking
> fuhrer (I have only seen "Führer"
> gesundheit (als Ausspruch, nachdem jemand geniest hat)
> Glitz
> glockenspiel
> Götterdämmerung (But only because of Wanger's "Ring")
> Gummibear
> hammerklavier (Only because of the Beethoven's "Hammerklavier Sonata")
> hamster
> hangglider
> harbour, harbor
> Hausfrau
> heldentenor (again, used in connection to the phrase "Wagnerian tenor"
> herr
> iceberg (von Eisberg)


And notice that some of the words on my list are musical terms.

Gaer


----------



## sohc4

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nie gehört!    Blöderweise kann ich U2 zeitlich nie einordnen, wenn jemand davon spricht.


U2 stammen so aus den 80ern und sie sind immer noch da und aktiv:

Hier die offizielle Website

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> U2 stammen so aus den 80ern und sie sind immer noch da und aktiv:
> 
> Hier die offizielle Website
> 
> Axl



Ah ok, ja. Also, "Here she comes" habe ich erst vor Kurzem bei VivaPlus gesehen. Ich denke, dass das ihr bisher neuestes Lied ist.


----------



## Andræs

Ich habe alle diese Wörter in Argentinien gehört:

Strudel
Lumpen /Lumpenproletariado
Leberwurst
Kindergarten
Kaputt
Muesli / Müslix
Nazi
Diesel
Volkswagen
Zeitgeist
Zeppelin
Oktoberfest
Hámster

Ich glaube aber, dass viele dieser Wörter in Spanien nicht verwendet werden.


----------

